# its not ski season, but are people willing to ride share?



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry i thought you wanted meaniful daialouge to spur solutions. Not just a way to promote your ride hook up Web site. It could'nt hurt but my feeling is a very few will use it. And of those few I bet 50% will be people who would not have went had they not got rides. Just adding to the crowding once you got there. I bet even on a good day you would only take 50 cars off the road. Just for the record I drive up every Friday at about 4 pm with the family then come home on Sun around 7. If we have to leave early we take 285. sj


----------



## tjdrys (Jun 7, 2006)

*yep*

shameful self promotion. guilty as charged. but where in the previous post did i mention my ride share site? i dont care if you never check it out. I would like the traffic sitch on 70 to change in a hurry with or without your support.


----------



## dougjerk (Apr 13, 2006)

there is no such thing as shameful promotion. market your ideas and business to everyone everywhere, unless you want to fail. I'm interested in ride share: traffic is bad, gas is expensive, pollution is prominant, meeting new people is fun. Great idea. whats the ride share web site? my only concern is that you have to put faith in an unknow driver on sketchy roads in sketchy conditions. I'm not one to sit back and let some dangerous driver risk my health because they have an inferiority complex. I'd rather get out and hitch hike.


----------



## tjdrys (Jun 7, 2006)

*ride share*

solid point, and the only driver that really scares is my girlfriend. also kind of tough stuck in stop and go traffic to get killed by a psycho, but it is a legitimate concern.

www.i70carpool.com/phpBB2

thanks, hitting cameron on saturday. if you are in the fort, drop a PM and catch up with us.

tjdrys


----------

